# Bayrakla dertleşen, toprakla birleşen, can verip devleşen birileri var... Şehitler ölmez!



## lucyvick

Can somebody translate this Turkish phrase?

*Bayrakla dertleşen, toprakla birleşen, can verip devleşen birileri var... Şehitler ölmez!*

It's from a Turkish friend, and our relationship is getting worse becuase of my ausence. :S So please.. I really really wonder what it says.


----------



## badgrammar

I started to try to translate it, but I don't think I get the meaning.  It sounds maybe idiomatic, talking about flags, pain, land, unity...  And martyrs.  But it is probably some sort of analogy not meant to be taken at face value?  In any case, it doesn't seem to be talking directly about a relationship issue, per se.

Someone will hel you out soon, I am sure.


----------



## Gencebay

There is someone that pours out his grievances with the flag, closes with the earth and that dies and enlarges. THE MARTRY DON'T DIE

This lines are extracted from a poem. I tried to translate it bu it would be a little bit different if it were translated in a poetic way I mean in accordance with the poet. Some wors I have used in translatin may not be suitable but it more or less gives the context

Here is the whole poem:

*Önce vatan millet *
*Sonra ana ve yar *
*Bu yolda savrulan *
*Birileri var

*[removed]​


----------



## ~ceLine~

Firstly country, nationality
Then mother and darling
(There are somebody who are (going) on this way

[removed]


----------



## ~ceLine~

I think so that I did some mistakes about English but I hope so that it can help you a bit ..


----------



## Gencebay

~ceLine~ said:


> Firstly country, nationality
> Then mother and darling
> (There are somebody who are (going) on this way
> 
> [removed]


 

The lines you translated is not the lines Luckyvick wanted to be translated
S/he wants *Bayrakla dertleşen. Toprakla birleşen. Can verip devleşen birileri var! ŞEHİTLER ÖLMEZ! to be translated*


----------



## ~ceLine~

I had translated all the lyrics of the whole poem but it's removed because of the rule "_More than 4 lines is not allowed" .._ if you sow ..


----------



## ((((((((((ASLAN))))))))))

Gencebay said:


> There is someone that pours out his grievances with the flag, closes with the earth and that dies and enlarges. THE MARTRY DON'T DIE
> 
> This lines are extracted from a poem. I tried to translate it bu it would be a little bit different if it were translated in a poetic way I mean in accordance with the poet. Some wors I have used in translatin may not be suitable but it more or less gives the context
> 
> Here is the whole poem:
> 
> *Önce vatan millet *
> *Sonra ana ve yar *
> *Bu yolda savrulan *
> *Birileri var
> 
> *[removed]​



*First come fatherland and millet(*),
then mother and love, 
there are some among us
struggling for all these.*

That is my attempt...

(*) *"Millet" *is used in English as well, from now on. It is borrowed from Turkish language. Please look it up in new Oxford dictionary or in other dictionaries.

*Ex:*   the Muslim *millet*
       the Jewish *millet*
       the Christian *millet*


----------



## Gencebay

((((((((((ASLAN)))))))))) said:


> *First come fatherland and millet(*),*
> *then mother and love, *
> *there are some among us*
> *struggling for all these.*
> 
> That is my attempt...
> 
> (*) *"Millet" *is used in English as well, from now on. It is borrowed from Turkish language. Please look it up in new Oxford dictionary or in other dictionaries.
> 
> *Ex:* the Muslim *millet*
> the Jewish *millet*
> the Christian *millet*


 
here is not the lines that are wanted to be translated. ''*Bayrakla dertleşen, toprakla birleşen, can verip devleşen birileri var... Şehitler ölmez! '' these lines are wanted to be translated.*

*By the way I didn't know that ''millet '' has been borrowed by English Thank you*


----------

